# Any knitters or sewers?



## Guest

Aside from soap, dairy goats, gardening, music, and soap, I'm obsessed with knitting.  Anybody else?  How about crochet?

I have also developed the addiction of cutting up every t-shirt in sight and making it into something else (ie. skirts, better shirts, etc).  Its amazing.


----------



## Martin

I crochet. Mostly afghans. I recently made a "boob" pillow for the Ladies of Harley Chili Cook off for their silent auction. I got about 20 orders from that.

Sonja


----------



## Guest

Cool!  What is it?  I'm waiting for more yarn to come in :cry: its miserable.


----------



## Martin

It is a pillow that has boobs. If I can a pic of them I will try to post it.

Sonja


----------



## mare61

I like to knit and crochet. Right now I'm  knitting socks for my husband. He only wears handknitted socks!!!!! I just started making crochet "market bags" out of cotton yarn. I line them with fabric. I need something to do during my day at the farmers market and this seemed like a good idea. It rained for most of the day today and business was very slow. So, I got half a bag done. Once I have a few ready I might try selling them.


----------



## Guest

Martin:  LOL... still LOLLING  I can actually see how that would be easier to crochet than to knit.  Its easier to crochet circles...   :wink:   did you design them?

mare61:  Cool!  I found a freebie pattern at Wallyworld for socks that call for worsted weight yarn.  They hold up really well too.  Same on the bags. Those are fun! Somebody started selling t-shirt bags where you cut the sleeves and neckline out of a shirt and sew up the bottom.  Those are neat, but they're really thin.  Are your bags your own pattern?


----------



## Martin

I found some pics. Mods if this offends any one please remove.


----------



## MaRanda

La Oberhasli said:
			
		

> Aside from soap, dairy goats, gardening, music, and soap, I'm obsessed with knitting.  Anybody else?  How about crochet?
> 
> I have also developed the addiction of cutting up every t-shirt in sight and making it into something else (ie. skirts, better shirts, etc).  Its amazing.



You're from N.C. and have many of my obsessions!!!  Yesterday I made a skirt, crocheted a bunch of new, experimental stitches, made a hemp anklet, worked in the veggie garden, transplanted tomatoes and made veggie stock out of the ends of assorted veggies in my freezer...

yay for compulsive self reliance and creativity!!!


----------



## Guest

Cool!  You wouldn't happen to want a goat to add to your happiness?


----------



## mare61

Do you have any goats for sale, Oberhasli???

We have looked into the dairy goat business recently, but prices in Ontario for goats have started to go crazy. We looked at a herd about a month ago and the man wanted $ 500 for each animal no matter what age. We would like to start a herd of goats, so that when we are ready to get out of hogs our new venture would be up and running. Maybe we should start to look into the market in the US.


----------



## Guest

EACH?!?!  Thats insane.  We have some goats for sale, but to be honest, we've already sold the more correct does.  We have one left that is pretty nice, I think she could score a mid 80 (in linear appraisal), but I just can't afford to keep goats that I'm not perfectly satisfied with.  The 3 that we have left are $125 each and they're yearlings.  There is an ADGA judge that has a goat dairy in Canada.  His name is Ed Cavanaugh.  Have you tried him?


----------



## SoapyGal

I crochet & sew also!

Taught myself how to do both.  I'm a hobby junkie.

I don't do anything real elaborate yet, as I've only been playing around with each for a few years now.


----------



## coral

I have recently taken up knitting and am attempting to make a jumper for myself at the moment.
Have knitted several items  for family members.
Gone crazy with the new yarns availabe.  My stash is getting bigger.
I find this hobby quiet relaxing.


----------



## SoapyGal

coral said:
			
		

> Gone crazy with the new yarns availabe.  My stash is getting bigger.



Boy ~ can I relate to this!!   I've got tubs overflowing all over the place!

My DH has a fit    I'm such a hobby junkie!!


----------



## Guest

I have a sewer problem. I'm thinking that lye might help that...

I'm with Soapy. I don't have a hobby junkie problem. I have a problem with people who don't have hobbies. (Not that she said exactly that.)

Time you spend on hobbies does not get subtracted from your total time on Earth. I'm convinced of that. Or even so at least you're having fun. Compare that to working.

It would be interesting to meet somebody who is turning sheep's wool into Navajo rugs. I have an interest in Navajo rugs, but not so much as to weave my own.


----------



## IanT

I learned to cross-stitch when i had bronchitis...and if I was stranded on a desert island and I haaaaaaaaaad to make a blanket... I could probably stitch one if I needed too...


with necessity lays ingenuity...


pardon the spelling if I messed up


----------



## Lexi

I knit, crochet, and sew too! I prefer knitting right now but I never know when I am going to catch the bug to crochet again. I sew tons but I dont love doing it. I cloth diaper my kiddo and so I make some of his diapers and some of my clothes and stuff with the machine. Nothing fancy!


----------



## Rebelshope

I knit and I am getting into goats. I have a pygmy doe and am purchasing two bred nigerian dwarf does. I am starting small. I will milk them to use for making milk soap and maybe cheese.

I also run agility with my bichon frise and the little guy on the left, Remington Steele.

I have lots of little hobbies that I tend to not do as much as I would like to.


----------



## zee

I knit, and crochet. My kids (5 and 7) love when i knit them a pair of socks, who would have thought??


----------



## topiarymonster

Ooooh, I knit and sew, sock monsters 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... D=20507348

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... D=20507370


----------



## angbaby4974

I can knit...not well, but I can do it.  I learned to crochet when I was 6, my grandmother taught me.  I can sew, not great, but not too shabby either.  I recently acquired a ton of designer fabric (given to me) & am in the process of redecorating our house.  I think it would be easier if I didn't have so many choices.  I can cross-stitch too, did that when I was prego with the kids.  When I discovered soaping, my DH just rolled his eyes.  I'm sooooo totally the have a million projects going at once kind of person.


----------



## Stacykins

I've been knitting a blue alpaca wool scarf for the past year, haha. I do a few inches here and there. I am on the last ball of yarn, finally! It'll be nice when it is done, it is the first thing I've knit that isn't a small practice square! 

Maybe I'll get to use it _next_ winter!


----------



## scout

I knit and crochet. Used to sew but I burned myself out by making cheer uniforms for the entire sqaud when my girls were in elementary school.  One year I made over 60!  Took my whole summer. Now I can't force myself to turn the machine on. I am trying to teach myself to knit in the round on double points but haven't mastered it yet.


----------



## Rosey

i cross stitch. I learned to crochet and knit but it's been so long and I was never good at keeping it at the same tightness all the way through.


----------



## gemini

I once took a class and learned how to knit in the round a fair isle sweater.  The class ended before I finished the sweater so when I got up to where you would finish it off, I went to the store where I bought the yarn and the lady there was explaining to me how to finish off......but she noticed that it was about half way up, I started knitting backwards!  The teacher in the class I took never even noticed and she knitted on the sweater pretty often to show me stuff or fix a goof!  So much for taking a class.  Anyway, that was over ten years ago.  I ripped it all out and started over and I am almost done with it!  It seems I keep mixing up knit with purl hahaha.  Anyway whenever I tell this story everyone gets a big kick out of it.  If there was somewhere around here to take a class I would still take one. I want to knit a bunch of luxury scarves and I love fair isle sweaters so much!  I bought a video on how to knit and I am going to see if I can make the knit and purl stitches stick in my head with that!


----------



## JuBean

I'm hooked on learning new crafts. Here are all the things I know how to well.

Sew
Machine Embroidery (I digitize too)
Knit
Crochet (I learned on thread but just started with yarn)
Woodworking 
Soaping

Things still in the learning mode:

Screen printing (I can only do one color right now)
B&B 

The sad thing is there are still things I would love to learn:

Making Soap molds out of plastic sheets
Candle Making


----------



## gemini

Candle making uses fo/eo like soap so you already have some of the supplies and know how.


----------



## JuBean

Yes, it is true that I already have half the supplies. I would like to do some more reading.

Seems there are different ways too cool. I just love to know all the ins and outs before I start it. I just want to be a little confident before starting up the double boiler.


----------



## gemini

Most important thing I learned was that there is a lot of trial and error with candle making you have to pick the wax you are going to use.  Then you will decide your wick size based on wax type fragrance and color.  The wick size changes for the size shape color and fragrance of each candle you decide to make.  So you are always testing testing testing to develop your candles.


----------



## JuBean

I read that the wick changes for the size of the container but I had now clue about the different fragrances! See lots to learn.


----------



## honor435

La Oberhasli said:
			
		

> Aside from soap, dairy goats, gardening, music, and soap, I'm obsessed with knitting.  Anybody else?  How about crochet?
> 
> I have also developed the addiction of cutting up every t-shirt in sight and making it into something else (ie. skirts, better shirts, etc).  Its amazing.




i crochet,blankets and dishcloths, but have been obsesed with soap making! I also quilt.


----------



## Jola

Since finishing school and getting laid off I have gone back to crafting like crazy (I actually have the time for it now!)
I do all of the following on some level (not all are crafts, I included some hobbies too but they relate to crafts, at least for me):
Knitting
scrapbooking
sewing
I too am known for taking tshirts and turning them into cuter shirts or something completely different
I make things with records
bra purses are a fave
wood burning
digital photo editing
reading (it's not a craft but where I get a lot of inspiration)
vegan baking
yard sale and thrift shopping
I make things out of magazines
That's all I can think of right now


----------



## topiarymonster

JuBean said:
			
		

> I'm hooked on learning new crafts. Here are all the things I know how to well.
> 
> Sew
> Machine Embroidery (I digitize too)
> Knit
> Crochet (I learned on thread but just started with yarn)
> Woodworking
> Soaping
> 
> Things still in the learning mode:
> 
> Screen printing (I can only do one color right now)
> B&B
> 
> The sad thing is there are still things I would love to learn:
> 
> Making Soap molds out of plastic sheets
> Candle Making



Oooh, if you ever have a question on screen printing ask me!  I've been doing it for six years, and i'm still not tired of it, and still learning too.  
What do you print on?  You can print on ANYTHING!  Love it


----------



## Vinca Leaf

Yeah, um...add me to the list of folks that do lots of things...

quilt
soap
dye yarn
dye fabric
knit
sew
garden

And on and on...


----------



## TurbidBlue

Oh boy! There's not much I haven't at least tried!!!   
I do sew, crochet, make jewlery, soap making. I have dabbled in wood working, carpentry (same thing???), glass blowing, knitting, quilting, dying fabric, dying yarn, spinning yarn, making custom childrens books, and list goes on and on and on! 

My best friend says I have crafting ADD.


----------



## kslo78

I'm a big craft junkie. I knit, sew, spin, make cards and jewelry.  I just started soap making in October 08 and I'm hooked on that too.


----------



## Guest

I am a huge craft junkie (know how I know ) we are moving and I just packed up my craft room .Packed 9 big blue totes so far , that does not include my soap supplies .Most of the totes have fabric in them ,cause a girl can never have to much fabric. Plus about 50 pounds of buttons . :shock: who knew.

My favorite pastime is crocheting when I am not making soap . 
I can't imagine life without handicrafts and books.

Kitn


----------



## Woodi

I've been a knitting fiend this winter, just loving it! I used to crochet, but got repetitive strain injuries from the movements, so gave up crochet. Knitting is ok, different finger movements, and I learned 3 ways to knit, so I keep changing as my hands get tired.

I also paint with acrylics, folk things mostly.


----------



## Ali

I knit too,I learned four years ago when I was pregnant with my daughter.
very pleasant to do, calms me.

I also sew.  I make dog wrap around jackets that I sell at my pet salon.

I used to make jewlery, had to put that away though, will get it back out when Holly gets older and can keep her mitts off my stash.

love garage sales and estate sales.  

big on reading, scrapbooking, gardening, all things homemade.

I probably was born stock with the big book of home remedies.

and slowly but surely my latest project is my house.  bought an old house built in 1894.\
6 lovely bedrooms and umpteen other rooms I get to restore.

I think I'm more of a project junkie


----------



## Dixie

Soap is my #1 passion 
My 2nd is quilting

I have done all kinds of crafts, master at copying, I have no imaginations of my own. In other words: I can't make colors look good or come up with new ideas of my own But give me a picture, even without directions and I can copy it


----------

